# Spades at the 1st Island



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

No storms this time. Just some good ol' spade fishing!

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/08/spade-its-whats-for-dinner.html


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

nice rob.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad you got into the spades out there because we sure didnt have any luck w/ them last weekend...

Have you guys tried for them in any of the closer pilings? When I was out there I ran into some spearfisherman catching them only about a 1/4 mile out from the beach. They told me that there was a big school of them down there with some that looked to be upto 5lbs.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob,
First of all, I got to say this. You inspire me all the time.
I was planning this Sat (tomorrow) for traveling to CBBT for Sheepies alone. But I gave up hours ago because of the uncertainty of the wind and I like to fish with friends. I am heading the local water tomorrow with friends.
Are spade and sheepies available in September?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Glad you got into the spades out there because we sure didnt have any luck w/ them last weekend...
> 
> Have you guys tried for them in any of the closer pilings? When I was out there I ran into some spearfisherman catching them only about a 1/4 mile out from the beach. They told me that there was a big school of them down there with some that looked to be upto 5lbs.


Thanks for the info. I was looking for the location and you just answered.

The reason I want to drive to CBBT in summer is that I found an article – free diving/ spearfishing spade and sheepies at CBBT. I just couldn’t figure out the possible spots. Then you just answered. Next time, I am bringing a small spear gun and rod. 

Thanks again for answering my most searched info and crabbing info before.

Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

The guys that I ran into were using the hand spears with the rubberband thing at the end. They were complaining that they wished they had brought their spear gun and they would have had much bigger fish...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Going hunting this weekend for those spades!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

From one korean to the next, nice! I hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------

